# IndiaTimes ???



## atul (Sep 11, 2004)

Any software, which would help me to download my indiatimes mails into Outlook Express 6 ???

As For my yahoo acc., i use yahoo pops ....


----------



## FasTrack (Sep 11, 2004)

I wish 2 know it too.


----------



## atul (Sep 13, 2004)

hey ,

koi bhi nahi hai kya ????

anybody using indiatimes with outlook express ?????


----------



## suhas_sm (Sep 13, 2004)

For indiatimes mail, you have to sign up with either indiatimes mail plus or indiatimes Meramail (*email.indiatimes.com/signupinter.htm) to get mails on Outlook Express. After subscription you can refer to *email.indiatimes.com/howimapworks.htm for step by step instructions on how to set up Outlook. Indiatimes provides IMAP service which has more features than POP3.

as quoted by 
*www.deccanherald.com/deccanherald/oct07/snt6.asp

but the link dates bac to last year


----------



## NikhilVerma (Sep 13, 2004)

INDIATIMES IS THE CRAPPIEST MAILSERVICE I'VE EVER SEEN!!

Forget about spam from others ..
They send their own SPAM!!!

One of the worst and most-unevolved mail services I've ever seen..
And they hype it so much...


----------



## diab0lic666 (Sep 13, 2004)

NikhilVerma said:
			
		

> INDIATIMES IS THE CRAPPIEST MAILSERVICE I'VE EVER SEEN!!
> 
> Forget about spam from others ..
> They send their own SPAM!!!
> ...



Agree..
indiatimes suck


----------



## lajs (Sep 13, 2004)

dont sign in ....i got my inbox filled up only with useless ads!!!!
NO MATTER !!!!

even i didn't sign for any indiatimes newsletter!!!!
EVEN SIFY does the same thing!!!!


----------



## NikhilVerma (Sep 13, 2004)

GMail and Rediffmail rule the E-Mailing world!

at least for me...


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Sep 13, 2004)

I use Indiatimes Id only for its portal service ...


----------



## aadipa (Sep 14, 2004)

only thing good with indiatimes mail is bulk forward.

when i created new acc on gmail, i just bulk fwd all mails on indiaimes to gmail in 1 go.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 14, 2004)

indiatimes sucks big time. so much spam....their spam blocker is useless...


----------



## suhas_sm (Sep 14, 2004)

NikhilVerma said:
			
		

> INDIATIMES IS THE CRAPPIEST MAILSERVICE I'VE EVER SEEN!!
> 
> One of the worst and most-unevolved mail services I've ever seen..
> And they hype it so much...



the best part was i just pasted few asp code in text while composing a mail cos i wanted to send the codes to friend.........n surprise the text was executed when he opened the mail.......so if ne one can just simply write a simple maliciousss code n send it .......it will b executed automatically...............


----------



## mariner (Nov 26, 2004)

well i have been using indiatimes for ages and works very fine. !!!!


----------



## [lokesh] (Nov 26, 2004)

suhas_sm said:
			
		

> NikhilVerma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow,cool! Is that true ?
Are you sure that you get outputs for ASP codes ? WEll, but if that's really true then i am sure Indiatimes mail is very vulnerable.


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 26, 2004)

i use india times only, to acess their e- newspaper!


----------



## xenkatesh (Nov 27, 2004)

errrr i use indiatines only for that ring toness.....


----------



## Intruder (Nov 27, 2004)

I prefer Gmail to Outlook !


----------



## KHUBBU (Nov 29, 2004)

Can anyone help. i'm unable to send mails form indiatimes using opera. nothing happens when i press the send now buttom. on ie it works fine.


----------



## swatkat (Nov 30, 2004)

Features of Indiatimes mail:-
Zero maintainance.Own spam.Registration errors.


----------

